# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Costituzione S.r.l. scritture contabili

## Patty76

Buon pomeriggio! 
La prima scrittura contabile da fare per una S.r.l. di nuova costituzione &#232; 
Socio A c/sottoscrizione (D)
Socio B c/sottoscrizione (D)
Capitale sociale (A) 
Ma il conto socio c/sottoscrizione nel piano dei conti dove va messo?  :Confused:  
Tra le immobilizzazioni finanziarie, consideranto che una volta versato il 25&#37; del capitale sociale potrei anche non richiamare il restante 75% nell'esercizio in corso, e richiamarlo magari fra uno o due anni?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Oppure tra i crediti medio/lungo periodo creando un conto crediti v/soci sottoconto soci c/sottoscrizione?

----------


## danilo sciuto

In nessuno dei due  :Big Grin:  
Esiste un conto omonimo, che va chiuso, nel bilancio Ce, alla voce A dell'attivo. 
ciao   

> Buon pomeriggio! 
> La prima scrittura contabile da fare per una S.r.l. di nuova costituzione è 
> Socio A c/sottoscrizione (D)
> Socio B c/sottoscrizione (D)
> Capitale sociale (A) 
> Ma il conto socio c/sottoscrizione nel piano dei conti dove va messo?  
> Tra le immobilizzazioni finanziarie, consideranto che una volta versato il 25% del capitale sociale potrei anche non richiamare il restante 75% nell'esercizio in corso, e richiamarlo magari fra uno o due anni?  
> Oppure tra i crediti medio/lungo periodo creando un conto crediti v/soci sottoconto soci c/sottoscrizione?

----------


## Patty76

> In nessuno dei due  
> Esiste un conto omonimo, che va chiuso, nel bilancio Ce, alla voce A dell'attivo. 
> ciao

  Il piano dei conti del mio software è....come dire...un po' scarsino....e non lo c'è la voce soci c/sottoscrizione....  :EEK!:   
Non so proprio dove inserirlo.... 
Tu mi parli già di bilancio cee....

----------


## danilo sciuto

*Un po'* scarsino, eh ?? 
Mi impegno solennemente a portare avanti una proposta di riforma per l'abrogazione della lettera A dell'attivo del bilancio Cee. 
Ma nelle more ... quello è il conto !    

> Il piano dei conti del mio software è....come dire...un po' scarsino....e non lo c'è la voce soci c/sottoscrizione....   
> Non so proprio dove inserirlo.... 
> Tu mi parli già di bilancio cee....

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> *Un po'* scarsino, eh ?? 
> Mi impegno solennemente a portare avanti una proposta di riforma per l'abrogazione della lettera A dell'attivo del bilancio Cee. 
> Ma nelle more ... quello &#232; il conto !

  La nuova versione del 2435-bis (valida per le societ&#224; di capitali che possono adotare il Bilancio in forma abbreviata ) ammette gi&#224; la possibilt&#224; ( e non l'obbligo ) di riclassficare le macrovoci A e D dell'Attivo Patrimoniale nella voce C II cio&#232; quella dei crediti con separata indicazione dei crediti esigibili oltre l'esercizio successivo. Nel caso specifico, trattandosi di crediti a scadenza indeterminata, l'appostazione giusta &#232; tra i crediti oltre i 12 mesi. 
Saluti

----------


## Patty76

> La nuova versione del 2435-bis (valida per le società di capitali che possono adotare il Bilancio in forma abbreviata ) ammette già la possibiltà ( e non l'obbligo ) di riclassficare le macrovoci A e D dell'Attivo Patrimoniale nella voce C II cioè quella dei crediti con separata indicazione dei crediti esigibili oltre l'esercizio successivo. Nel caso specifico, trattandosi di crediti a scadenza indeterminata, l'appostazione giusta è tra i crediti oltre i 12 mesi. 
> Saluti

  Quindi và bene inserirlo tra i crediti. 
La ringrazio moltissimo per la risposta!

----------


## danilo sciuto

La norma a cui fa riferimento Enrico Larocca permette di "inglobare" la voce A dell'attivo nella voce C dell'attivo stesso, ma non incide sulle modalità di contabilizzazione.
A mio parere occorre utilizzare il conto "crediti verso soci per versamenti ancora dovuti". 
E' chiaro che se al 31/12/08 i soci avranno già versato tutti i decimi, il problema non si pone. 
ciao  :Smile:    

> Quindi và bene inserirlo tra i crediti. 
> La ringrazio moltissimo per la risposta!

----------


## Patty76

> La norma a cui fa riferimento Enrico Larocca permette di "inglobare" la voce A dell'attivo nella voce C dell'attivo stesso, ma non incide sulle modalità di contabilizzazione.
> A mio parere occorre utilizzare il conto "crediti verso soci per versamenti ancora dovuti". 
> E' chiaro che se al 31/12/08 i soci avranno già versato tutti i decimi, il problema non si pone. 
> ciao

  Ti ringrazio tantissimo Danilo. 
Scusami, ma oggi sono un po' nel pallone....

----------


## Enrico Larocca

A me sembra che la scrittura fatta da Patty76 non abbia controindicazioni in termini contabili, poich&#232; la scrittura: 
Azionisti (o soci ) c/sottoscrizione a Capitale Sociale &#232; corretta. 
Il problema &#232; l'aggancio del conto CO.GE. denominato Azionisti ( o soci ) c/ sottoscrizione al piano dei conti del Bilancio &#232; qui si aprono due possibilit&#224;: 
1) che la societ&#224; di capitali interessata sia obbligata al Bilancio in forma ordinaria, la quale non ha alternative all'allocazione dei valori del conto Azionisti (o soci) c/ sottoscrizione nella voce A dell'Attivo Patrimoniale denominata: Crediti verso soci per versamenti ancora dovuti con distinzione tra parte richiamata e parte non richiamata dei decimi; 
2) per le societ&#224; che applicano il Bilancio in forma abbreviata si apre facoltativamente la possibilit&#224; di non utilizzare le voci A e D dell'Attivo, allocando il loro contenuto nella voce C II dell'Attivo e la voce E del passivo, allocando il loro saldo nel voce D del passivo. 
Quindi per le societ&#224; di capitali di pi&#249; piccole dimensioni &#232; possibile l'accorpamento di alcune voci nella stesura Bilancio. 
Ero convinto che la domanda fatta da Patty76 riguardasse l'allocazione nel piano dei conti CEE e non nel piano dei conti CO.GE. o no ? 
Saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la scrittura: 
> Azionisti (o soci ) c/sottoscrizione a Capitale Sociale è corretta. 
> ..............
> ..............
> Ero convinto che la domanda fatta da Patty76 riguardasse l'allocazione nel piano dei conti CEE e non nel piano dei conti CO.GE. o no ?

  No, Enrico  :Smile:  
Patty non ha un conto chiamato "Azionisti (o soci ) c/sottoscrizione" nel suo pdc ......  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patty76

Ringrazio tantissimo entrambi! 
Mi avete fugato ogni dubbio, sia per il piano dei conti, sia per il bilancio cee (che tanto a breve dovrò fare!!!  :Smile:  ) 
Grazie ancora

----------

